# NGD" Squier Paranormal Telecaster Seafoam Green



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

I exchanged my Grestch G5620 for this guitar because I actually despise tunomatic bridges lol. Also, the grestch pickups were super low output, and modding them is a huge PITA

I have big plans for the Tele. BKP P90 Pig in the bridge, new pickguard to cover the neck, reverse headstock baritone neck from warmoth, new tuners and a hipshot bridge. Once the mods are done I will post a pick


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 7, 2022)

Welcome to the Baritele club here on SSO, it's a pretty exclusive club, you'll get your welcome basket soon provided you checked in with the receptionist, @wheresthefbomb. 

Congrats though! Mines the standard Telecaster custom, but always dug these p90 versions, if you ask me it's begging for a tortoise pickguard.


----------



## NickS (Nov 7, 2022)

Nice, these things are great! I have that one and I just got the black double-bound one too, was in stock at the local GC and I couldn't resist


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2022)

That thing is super cool. Congrats!


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 7, 2022)

NickS said:


> Nice, these things are great! I have that one and I just got the black double-bound one too, was in stock at the local GC and I couldn't resist


The "standard" tele bridged one? How do you like it? I love mine but I wish I got the black one... haha.


----------



## NickS (Nov 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> The "standard" tele bridged one? How do you like it? I love mine but I wish I got the black one... haha.


Yeah, the standard Tele one. I LOVE it. You got the burst one, right? I would have taken either but this black one looks phenomenal.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

Thanks, I like it way better than the Grestch G5620. So much you can do to mod a Squier it isnt even funny


----------



## lewis (Nov 7, 2022)

arent Gretsch pickups P90 size? Or are they mini humbucker size?


----------



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

mini hum


----------



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

but they have their own cavity that needs to be routed regardless of pickups you choose to replace. thats the reason i sent it back


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 7, 2022)

vertibration said:


> I exchanged my Grestch G5620 for this guitar because I actually despise tunomatic bridges lol. Also, the grestch pickups were super low output, and modding them is a huge PITA
> 
> I have big plans for the Tele. BKP P90 Pig in the bridge, new pickguard to cover the neck, reverse headstock baritone neck from warmoth, new tuners and a hipshot bridge. Once the mods are done I will post a pick



Congrats! I have one of these, in the process of doing some mods myself.

FYI hipshot bridges are not a drop in replacement on these, but Gotoh is. The hipshot won't even cover the original holes. I have one lying around and that was the first thing I checked. Babicz will cover the holes but will also require some new ones to be drilled.

FYIx2 the stock pickups are not potted and make awful screaming feedback at volume.

Mine is getting black hardware, shielded cavities, new CTS pots, and a clear pick guard with some flower print fabric under it if I can pull it off. Just finished shielding the cavities last night, new hardware and pots going on today. Pick guard is in the mail box so I'll do that today too if I have time.

Bridge, tuners (Gotoh), and string tree (graph tec) will be ordered this week. I'd like to get the Babicz bridge but I'll have to see if I can fit it into the budget, considering for the same price I can get three of the Gotoh ones and still have money leftover for drugs.

Might replace the pups eventually but they're fine for now.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Congrats! I have one of these, in the process of doing some mods myself.
> 
> FYI hipshot bridges are not a drop in replacement on these, but Gotoh is. The hipshot won't even cover the original holes. I have one lying around and that was the first thing I checked. Babicz will cover the holes but will also require some new ones to be drilled.
> 
> ...


Nice

Hipshot fixed bridge should be fine, every single pic I found online that swapped the hardtail for Hipshot bridges looked fine to me. When you say holes, you mean screw holes or string holes?


----------



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

As you can see, hipshot fixed bridges seem to drop in just fine to replace squier hardtails


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 7, 2022)

vertibration said:


> Nice
> 
> Hipshot fixed bridge should be fine, every single pic I found online that swapped the hardtail for Hipshot bridges looked fine to me. When you say holes, you mean screw holes or string holes?
> 
> View attachment 116752



Since I have mine taken apart right now I set the hipshot on to check. It's actually better than I originally estimated, but still shows part of the screw hole on either side. Up to you whether that bothers you or not. Probably less evident with a black bridge.

EDIT: Glad you got me to check,I might actually go hipshot instead of Gotoh now.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

Doesnt bother me in the slightest. Love hipshot bridges

Im going with planet waves locking tuners in black, black hipshot bridge, and a Dimarzio P90 super distortion in the bridge




Im also gunna get a cream full pickguard to cover the neck cavity because I dont use neck pickups.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 7, 2022)

NICE SCORE! one thing you HAVE to do for your upgrade is ditch the shitty stock 3 way pickup switch. I have two of these and the switch failed on both of them.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Since I have mine taken apart right now I set the hipshot on to check. It's actually better than I originally estimated, but still shows part of the screw hole on either side. Up to you whether that bothers you or not. Probably less evident with a black bridge.
> 
> EDIT: Glad you got me to check,I might actually go hipshot instead of Gotoh now.
> 
> View attachment 116754


What floor height is this? 0.125 or 0.175


----------



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

.125

always remember .175 are for necks that are for angled, raised necks or bridge pockets


----------



## vertibration (Nov 7, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> NICE SCORE! one thing you HAVE to do for your upgrade is ditch the shitty stock 3 way pickup switch. I have two of these and the switch failed on both of them.


Shit.....Im poppin a kill switch there lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> NICE SCORE! one thing you HAVE to do for your upgrade is ditch the shitty stock 3 way pickup switch. I have two of these and the switch failed on both of them.


It seems to be a common problem lol. Mine's fine, but the 3-way on an Affinity Tele Deluxe I got is pretty fucked. Only bridge or neck, no middle position.

But yeah, also consider that Bil Lawrence humbuckers fit in the route. I managed to fit an L500XL and Dimebucker in mine no problem. But there's gonna be a *lot* of extra space, so you need a ring to cover up the route.

I actually got a 2nd one on the way. Scored a sick deal on a sunburst one. Right now I'm looking to try an EMG P91 in the bridge and a GFS Soapbar 180 in the neck and replace the cream pickguard with black. If the EMG doesn't work out, I'm looking at the Seymour Duncan SM-2 minibucker or the DiMarzio DLX Plus Neck.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 7, 2022)

vertibration said:


> Doesnt bother me in the slightest. Love hipshot bridges
> 
> Im going with planet waves locking tuners in black, black hipshot bridge, and a Dimarzio P90 super distortion in the bridge
> 
> ...


Great choice, I really enjoyed my Super Distortion P90 I threw in my LP, nice and hot and squishy in the right spots.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 7, 2022)

PSA: regular cabronita pickguards don't fit the bariteles. I found an ebay seller who sells them in like 70 colors for specifically the baritones though, going to order a clear one from them and return this one from amazon. it looks real nice with the fabric too, dang. proof of concept at least.

PSA pt 2: The stock pots are smaller in diameter than CTS mini pots. I was being an impatient dumbass and cracked the finish drilling new holes. Not super noticeable but a real bozo move.

I did get the cavities shielded and new hardware installed. It's a small thing but I'm so much happier with this LP style jack plate. Bridge and string tree on order, tuners and I guess another pickguard next week.

stay tuned.....



womp womp






womp womp x2


----------



## vertibration (Nov 8, 2022)

I got a luthier who is going to cut me a custom pickguard from a warmoth blank in cream. I would rather do that then try and find one already made that might look messed up. The black hardware looks so clean.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 8, 2022)

crappy pic, but eventually, I wanna build a custom warmoth baritone reverse headstock wenge neck with an ebony fretboard. Its like $460 lmao

Totally not needed, but would look sick AF with the baritone tele


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> PSA: regular cabronita pickguards don't fit the bariteles. I found an ebay seller who sells them in like 70 colors for specifically the baritones though, going to order a clear one from them and return this one from amazon. it looks real nice with the fabric too, dang. proof of concept at least.
> 
> PSA pt 2: The stock pots are smaller in diameter than CTS mini pots. I was being an impatient dumbass and cracked the finish drilling new holes. Not super noticeable but a real bozo move.
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks about the pickguard but when you get the right fitting one, wow that'll be awesome.

And small tip if you didn't already figure it out, put masking tape down on the paint surface mark your hole on the tape and then drill thru the tape. You got lucky though as the crack isn't bad and probably can't notice it if you're not looking for it!


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> PSA: regular cabronita pickguards don't fit the bariteles. I found an ebay seller who sells them in like 70 colors for specifically the baritones though, going to order a clear one from them and return this one from amazon. it looks real nice with the fabric too, dang. proof of concept at least.
> 
> PSA pt 2: The stock pots are smaller in diameter than CTS mini pots. I was being an impatient dumbass and cracked the finish drilling new holes. Not super noticeable but a real bozo move.
> 
> ...


Oh shit that sucks.. Maybe cover it up with a tele metal control cover.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> PSA: regular cabronita pickguards don't fit the bariteles. I found an ebay seller who sells them in like 70 colors for specifically the baritones though, going to order a clear one from them and return this one from amazon. it looks real nice with the fabric too, dang. proof of concept at least.
> 
> PSA pt 2: The stock pots are smaller in diameter than CTS mini pots. I was being an impatient dumbass and cracked the finish drilling new holes. Not super noticeable but a real bozo move.
> 
> ...


Hang on...

If the pickguard from the regular one won't fit the baritone, do we know for sure whether a Warmoth baritone conversion neck will fit the baritone tele?

Maybe it seems like a dumb question, but the conversion neck is designed to fit a standard scale guitar, and this pickguard thing might be a small hint that the body layout could be different on the baritone than it is on the standard. If the bridge is placed differently, or the neck pocket is different, then the OP's plan of swapping the 27" neck for a warmoth conversion 28" neck might lead to problems.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Damn that sucks about the pickguard but when you get the right fitting one, wow that'll be awesome.
> 
> And small tip if you didn't already figure it out, put masking tape down on the paint surface mark your hole on the tape and then drill thru the tape. You got lucky though as the crack isn't bad and probably can't notice it if you're not looking for it!



I did use tape, which was my saving grace. But, it wasn't stabilized well and when the drill went through it pulled the body up and then the finish cracked. I was being impatient because I already had the whole wiring harness all done up and just wanted the damn things to fit, "I'll just drill the holes bigger real quick." I 100% knew better. Should've walked away and taken a breath. Next time I'll stabilize it better and put a scrap of wood under the hole. Lessons learned.

One of these days I'll buy a drill press. I also need one of those helping hand alligator clip things to help my soldering be less janky.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I did use tape, which was my saving grace. But, it wasn't stabilized well and when the drill went through it pulled the body up and then the finish cracked. I was being impatient because I already had the whole wiring harness all done up and just wanted the damn things to fit, "I'll just drill the holes bigger real quick." I 100% knew better. Should've walked away and taken a breath. Next time I'll stabilize it better and put a scrap of wood under the hole. Lessons learned.
> 
> One of these days I'll buy a drill press. I also need one of those helping hand alligator clip things to help my soldering be less janky.


Mistakes are free education, friend. 

Also, I solder a ton, and yes, I use the "Third Hand" tool often, when I'm doing harnesses I always just do a relief sketch of the holes on a piece of paper, just lay it in the cavity and quickly scribble pencil or crayon, then take that tracing, lay it on a piece of cardboard and push an awl through it to make holes, then install the pots into a piece of cardboard and then have the 3rd hands hold that piece of cardboard, always works better for me.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Hang on...
> 
> If the pickguard from the regular one won't fit the baritone, do we know for sure whether a Warmoth baritone conversion neck will fit the baritone tele?
> 
> Maybe it seems like a dumb question, but the conversion neck is designed to fit a standard scale guitar, and this pickguard thing might be a small hint that the body layout could be different on the baritone than it is on the standard. If the bridge is placed differently, or the neck pocket is different, then the OP's plan of swapping the 27" neck for a warmoth conversion 28" neck might lead to problems.


I doubt it would cause any issues. I called Warmoth. They told me it would fit the pocket just fine


----------



## vertibration (Nov 8, 2022)

What do you guys think about removing both the toggle, and the tone knob, keeping the volume knob, and replacing the tone and toggle holes with kill switches? This is purely aesthetic. I dont want knobs on the guitar lmao. I only want a single bridge pickup and a volume knob. I just thought to cover the holes with kill switches because they look cool


----------



## bostjan (Nov 8, 2022)

vertibration said:


> What do you guys think about removing both the toggle, and the tone knob, keeping the volume knob, and replacing the tone and toggle holes with kill switches? This is purely aesthetic. I dont want knobs on the guitar lmao. I only want a single bridge pickup and a volume knob. I just thought to cover the holes with kill switches because they look cool


I vote for no neck pickup, no tone knob, no pickup selector, no volume knob, ... -only killswitch, bridge pickup and output jack. Just plug it in, switch it on and rock at full throttle!

If you do cool swells or whatever, get a volume pedal. The Ernie Ball volume pedals are pretty nice. Heck, if you go that route, instead of a switch, you could do an arcade-style button, like Buckethead. That could be way more fun that way.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I vote for no neck pickup, no tone knob, no pickup selector, no volume knob, ... -only killswitch, bridge pickup and output jack. Just plug it in, switch it on and rock at full throttle!
> 
> If you do cool swells or whatever, get a volume pedal. The Ernie Ball volume pedals are pretty nice. Heck, if you go that route, instead of a switch, you could do an arcade-style button, like Buckethead. That could be way more fun that way.


Ohhhhh I didnt know you can use a kill switch to turn it on and off like that. I thought kill switches were only active when you hold them down

Well then, I may have to get 3 kill switches and only enable one of them.


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2022)

vertibration said:


> Ohhhhh I didnt know you can use a kill switch to turn it on and off like that. I thought kill switches were only active when you hold them down
> 
> Well then, I may have to get 3 kill switches and only enable one of them.



As far as I'm aware, you're correct in how killswitches work, they're momentary not an on/off position; in Bostjan's scenario, you'd be wired directly to the output jack, so 100% output/volume at as soon you plug your cable in, and the only thing that would interrupt that signal is when you activate the killswitch by pushing it.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 8, 2022)

Depends on the type of killswitch. There are momentary switches and maintained contact switches. I have some guitars with each type. If you have no volume pot, a maintained switch is more useful, but if you use a volume pedal, there's less chance of forgetting your guitar is switched off if you use a momentary switch instead.

You can use a toggle momentary switch that has a spring in it to keep the contacts "normal," but I prefer the button-style, where you press the button to alter the state and release to return to the "normal" state. If you do normally open, you can use it to dump the signal to ground, which tends to be, in my experience, less noisy than using a normally closed switch in series with the jack.


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Depends on the type of killswitch. There are momentary switches and maintained contact switches. I have some guitars with each type. If you have no volume pot, a maintained switch is more useful, but if you use a volume pedal, there's less chance of forgetting your guitar is switched off if you use a momentary switch instead.
> 
> You can use a toggle momentary switch that has a spring in it to keep the contacts "normal," but I prefer the button-style, where you press the button to alter the state and release to return to the "normal" state. If you do normally open, you can use it to dump the signal to ground, which tends to be, in my experience, less noisy than using a normally closed switch in series with the jack.



Interesting, I had tried to find contact style switches that you could use in-lieu of a traditional 3-way toggle/blade as just a push button switch selector and came up short so I was under the impression they just didn't exist (which did seem highly unlikely)


----------



## bostjan (Nov 8, 2022)

MFB said:


> Interesting, I had tried to find contact style switches that you could use in-lieu of a traditional 3-way toggle/blade as just a push button switch selector and came up short so I was under the impression they just didn't exist (which did seem highly unlikely)


Like a 3-way pushbutton? I have some 2-way pushbuttons (latching) that function as on/off switches, and I'm pretty sure I have some ON/ON latching pushbutton toggles somewhere as well. I'm not sure about 3-way pushbuttons, though, those may be difficult to track down.


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Like a 3-way pushbutton? I have some 2-way pushbuttons (latching) that function as on/off switches, and I'm pretty sure I have some ON/ON latching pushbutton toggles somewhere as well. I'm not sure about 3-way pushbuttons, though, those may be difficult to track down.



2-way would be exactly what I intended, either all neck or all bridge, I don't give a shit about an in-between; bad phrasing on the original since it was replacing a 3-way down to a 2-way.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 8, 2022)

This one is a little big: https://www.americanradiosupply.com...ZhRMAo2cCr1SMrqS-zm6t7sSc1DilVqsaAkdWEALw_wcB

Edit, this one is cheaper: https://www.jpmsupply.com/DPDT-ON-O...LqVbcf1WtcBfFveUrPrtNHxUaArwqEALw_wcB&click=2


----------



## vertibration (Nov 8, 2022)

Just ordered all my parts except for the pickup. Now I am really indecisive on whether to go with a DLX Plus neck pickup for the bridge, or a Super distortion P90 for the bridge. Something keeps telling me the DSL Plus will be much tighter. Then the back of my mind keeps whispering to me "buy a bare knuckle pig P90"..........


----------



## lewis (Nov 9, 2022)

vertibration said:


> What do you guys think about removing both the toggle, and the tone knob, keeping the volume knob, and replacing the tone and toggle holes with kill switches? This is purely aesthetic. I dont want knobs on the guitar lmao. I only want a single bridge pickup and a volume knob. I just thought to cover the holes with kill switches because they look cool


If not just get super cheap, plastic, "blanking plugs". They're pennies and available in white or black.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2022)

lewis said:


> If not just get super cheap, plastic, "blanking plugs". They're pennies and available in white or black.


Yep same. Got some 3/8 inch ones and use a matching sized drill bit to expand the holes if I need to. Although I think a reamer would be safer if you're trying to expand a wooden hole


----------



## vertibration (Nov 9, 2022)

Kill switches look cool though lol


----------



## DECEMBER (Nov 9, 2022)

I had the Gretsch baritone for a minute, too. Same problem: the pickups were really weak, sounded terrible with distortion. The neck pickup was pretty muddy. Got a nice clean tone on the middle position. But to change the pickups would have required buying a router and gouging out the pickup cavities. And it wasn't black (all my guitars/basses are all black w/black hardware). And the 29.75" scale was too hard to play. It would be better suited for use as a bass VI. And I can't believe how heavy the stock strings were. 72-14 for B standard on a 29.75"? I had to put it down to drop-G to get those to sound right. I switched to 62-13 for drop-A. But it didn't work out. Sold it for $100 loss and got a LTD Viper 201B 27". Put SD Pegasus/Sentient in it. 65 46 35 25 20w 14, drop-A. Now if I could just get rid of the fret buzz...


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 10, 2022)

DECEMBER said:


> I had the Gretsch baritone for a minute, too. Same problem: the pickups were really weak, sounded terrible with distortion. The neck pickup was pretty muddy. Got a nice clean tone on the middle position. But to change the pickups would have required buying a router and gouging out the pickup cavities. And it wasn't black (all my guitars/basses are all black w/black hardware). And the 29.75" scale was too hard to play. It would be better suited for use as a bass VI. And I can't believe how heavy the stock strings were. 72-14 for B standard on a 29.75"? I had to put it down to drop-G to get those to sound right. I switched to 62-13 for drop-A. But it didn't work out. Sold it for $100 loss and got a LTD Viper 201B 27". Put SD Pegasus/Sentient in it. 65 46 35 25 20w 14, drop-A. Now if I could just get rid of the fret buzz...


Where is the buzz coming from? Is it amplified?


----------



## vertibration (Nov 10, 2022)

intonation, its always intonation


----------



## vertibration (Nov 10, 2022)

take the guitar to a tech

Sometimes if I have issues, my tech irons it out and I get a nice setup


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> NICE SCORE! one thing you HAVE to do for your upgrade is ditch the shitty stock 3 way pickup switch. I have two of these and the switch failed on both of them.



Well I got my 2nd baritele and I think mine has the infamous shit 3-way.  It's not dead, but it's very, very... shit. 
Also glad I saw some people trying pickguards in this thread. I was gonna buy one of the mLaval pickguards on Amazon but I don't think I'll bother. Will just spraypaint the one on this guitar black, or use a black vinyl sheet.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 14, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I got my 2nd baritele and I think mine has the infamous shit 3-way.  It's not dead, but it's very, very... shit.
> Also glad I saw some people trying pickguards in this thread. I was gonna buy one of the mLaval pickguards on Amazon but I don't think I'll bother. Will just spraypaint the one on this guitar black, or use a black vinyl sheet.


I have replacement switches i just need to get them installed. On both of mine the switch will randomly not work and just goes back to the middle position, a couple of days later and it will work again....

I think I am going to order a Gotoh bridge and try one out.
Still looking at pickups. I would kind of like something noiseless but from what i have been reading those don't really sound like P90s so I am leaning to Bare Knuckles.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2022)

Anyone Keep Going Back To EMG?


That sounds pretty good. Nice growl but with top end clarity. The plain strings ring nicely there. When you listen to the audio is hard to imagine a Cabronita in seafoam green making that sound and that is double awesome! This is actually a sunburst one, which is still awesome. :lol: I have two...




www.sevenstring.org





I got an EMG 91P in my newer Cabronita and i love it


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 14, 2022)

Baritone Warmoth neck won’t work as far as I know, they’re meant to convert standard scale guitars to baritone length by essentially adding frets before where the nut would be if that makes sense, this looks like a true baritone with everything already calculated with that in mind.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 14, 2022)

RevelGTR said:


> Baritone Warmoth neck won’t work as far as I know, they’re meant to convert standard scale guitars to baritone length by essentially adding frets before where the nut would be if that makes sense, this looks like a true baritone with everything already calculated with that in mind.


I asked OP about this, he said he called Warmoth and they said it would fit. I still get the feeling that maybe something was miscommunicated, though. Unless the carbonita baritone is made with the same body as the standard tele, there will be misalignment of either the neck pocket or the bridge. The other posts about the pickguard not fitting properly seem to strongly suggest that to be the case. But maybe the neck will fit perfectly in the pocket and the bridge will just have to move.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 14, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I asked OP about this, he said he called Warmoth and they said it would fit. I still get the feeling that maybe something was miscommunicated, though. Unless the carbonita baritone is made with the same body as the standard tele, there will be misalignment of either the neck pocket or the bridge. The other posts about the pickguard not fitting properly seem to strongly suggest that to be the case. But maybe the neck will fit perfectly in the pocket and the bridge will just have to move.


My personal Baritone Tele pictured in my avatar is a standard tele body, I compared it to a friends (by eye, so I suppose I COULD be wrong) but I'm convinced mine at least is a conversion neck, and I can't imagine they would want to have a completely different build for their Cabronita's, maybe they do, but doesn't feel like they would.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 14, 2022)

I called Warmoth again, explained in more detail. My first call, I think they misunderstood me. 

Answer???? They said hell no a baritone conversion neck wont fit the paranormal baritone tele LMAO


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 14, 2022)

Glad we're all figuring this out together hahaha


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 14, 2022)

vertibration said:


> I called Warmoth again, explained in more detail. My first call, I think they misunderstood me.
> 
> Answer???? They said hell no a baritone conversion neck wont fit the paranormal baritone tele LMAO


Yeah that’s what I figured, it’s a shame they gave you the wrong info the first time. Still looks like a sick guitar though, I’m eyeing them myself


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 14, 2022)

So do you guys think they really have two different necks that they tooled up, one for the Cabronita and one for the Baritone Custom? Or are you guys thinking mine wouldn't be a standard body either? I swear against my friends MIM it looks identical and the neck joints line up, it's just the neck is taller and fretboard longer. Again, it was by eye, so totally could be wrong, but don't want to be wrong as I want a couple necks for this bad boy lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2022)

I thought the baritone necks Squier use are conversion necks themselves? Like I'm almost positive the Cabronita bodies are compatible with 25.5'' necks.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought the baritone necks Squier use are conversion necks themselves? Like I'm almost positive the Cabronita bodies are compatible with 25.5'' necks.


Well, the warmoth dude told me its a 50/50 shot. He also said he didnt think it would work because the paranormal comes with a 27" scale length neck, so he thinks the pocket may be different. So his ultimate answer was no, but that is based on his own opinion, its not a fact. He said the best way is to go on their site, in the help section, and look at the measurements of their neck pockets, and then measure the neck pocket of the paranormal to make sure it fits


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 15, 2022)

Well yeah, I'd take dimensions, but the issue here isn't that the original neck is coming with a 27" scale, that can be taken out of the equation here. The determining factor is if the _body _is a standard body and can take a 25.5 inch neck without modification. If that rings true, then Warmoth necks will work.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2022)

It looks like other people on other forums have converted a Cabronita back to standard scale with a standard tele replacement neck with only some moderate filing and sanding of the heel, so it sounds like the Cabronita heel might be more rounded around the edges or something. No one mentioned having to reset the bridge position, so it sounds like swapping out the neck for a conversion might be a job that could be done in an afternoon or something with only a couple of common household tools.

If I had a few extra bucks and there wasn't an expensive holiday coming up on the calendar, I'd give this a shot myself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2022)

It was probably in an other thread but i posted a video of someone taking their Cabronita Tele neck, taking it out and putting it on a Jazzmaster body and it was intonated fine


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 15, 2022)

^That's cool but ewww, tele headstock on a JM, that is decidedly _not_ the aesthetic.

What's surprising to me is that, since the cabronitas are apparently conversion neck jobs, the changed the pickup orientation so that standard pickguards no longer fit. Judging from pickguard alone, the neck pup is a little further from the neck than on a standard cabronita. Wonder why.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> ^That's cool but ewww, tele headstock on a JM, that is decidedly _not_ the aesthetic.
> 
> What's surprising to me is that, since the cabronitas are apparently conversion neck jobs, the changed the pickup orientation so that standard pickguards no longer fit. Judging from pickguard alone, the neck pup is a little further from the neck than on a standard cabronita. Wonder why.


Maybe muddiness? Its already the darker pup and then you're downtuning it 5 semitones, maybe it was to brighten it up?


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 15, 2022)

Someone has to convince me not to send my Sunburst body to get refinished in shell pink, relic'd down to show the sunburst underneath. I can't unsee it every time I look at the body and I think it needs to happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> ^That's cool but ewww, tele headstock on a JM, that is decidedly _not_ the aesthetic.
> 
> What's surprising to me is that, since the cabronitas are apparently conversion neck jobs, the changed the pickup orientation so that standard pickguards no longer fit. Judging from pickguard alone, the neck pup is a little further from the neck than on a standard cabronita. Wonder why.


It's a weird fender thing. I never understood why they do that. Probably neck joint strength??


----------



## vertibration (Nov 15, 2022)

Guys, look at this chart






Will it fit my Guitar Body?


Default Description




warmoth.com





*I think it WILL FIT

please confirm*


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 15, 2022)

That chart answers nothing unfortunately as it doesn't tell you what your body is.....that's what we need to figure out here. If your body will accept a standard 25.5 inch tele Neck, it will accept the warmoth baritone conversion neck. You need to do the measurements of your exact guitar and see if it will fit yourself as you're the one with that model. Or the other gentleman here with this model.

EDIT: Actually nevermind, @HeHasTheJazzHands video already shows that it will fit on a 25.5 inch scale body. Meaning it is a conversion neck, meaning yes, the warmoth should fit.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 15, 2022)

SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vertibration (Nov 15, 2022)

Ugh......I want a Wenge reverse headstock baritone neck with an ebony fretboard and no inlays please


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2022)

vertibration said:


> Ugh......I want a Wenge reverse headstock baritone neck with an ebony fretboard and no inlays please


Why ugh? Warmoth should be able to do that.

You going to opt for SS frets?


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 15, 2022)

Wait a minute...wouldn't the rounded neck pocket force the neck up a bit? As the strat neck end _starts _tele shaped but then gets shaved down to a rounded end, meaning a strat neck will fit a tele, but not the other way around. So how is this tele block ended neck fitting in that round strat pocket with the holes lining up?


----------



## vertibration (Nov 15, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Why ugh? Warmoth should be able to do that.
> 
> You going to opt for SS frets?


Ugh....it means a good ugh, not a bad ugh, and yes to SS


----------



## vertibration (Nov 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Wait a minute...wouldn't the rounded neck pocket force the neck up a bit? As the strat neck end _starts _tele shaped but then gets shaved down to a rounded end, meaning a strat neck will fit a tele, but not the other way around. So how is this tele block ended neck fitting in that round strat pocket with the holes lining up?


because they give you a choice of either strat or tele


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Wait a minute...wouldn't the rounded neck pocket force the neck up a bit? As the strat neck end _starts _tele shaped but then gets shaved down to a rounded end, meaning a strat neck will fit a tele, but not the other way around. So how is this tele block ended neck fitting in that round strat pocket with the holes lining up?


I *think* that's possibly why the guy in the thread I linked had to file down the corners of the tele neck to make it fit. Maybe it's a strat pocket on a tele body. Either way, it's doable if you are patient enough with a rasp and sandpaper or even more patient with just sandpaper. I think Warmoth will let you select whichever heel on the neck you buy, so if it's as simple as checking the box for "strat" heel, and it fits, then you'd be good to go, otherwise, you'd have to either void the warrantee or think of some other way to make it work.


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Someone has to convince me not to send my Sunburst body to get refinished in shell pink, relic'd down to show the sunburst underneath. I can't unsee it every time I look at the body and I think it needs to happen.



Man, if you want someone to stop you from doing this I think you are in the wrong forum


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 15, 2022)

vertibration said:


> because they give you a choice of either strat or tele


Not what I'm talking about. I made a little diagram.





The left is the jazzmaster neck pocket with the jazzmaster neck, and where the drilled spots would be. The right is the non radiused tele neck (I left in the contour of the jazzmaster neck pocket on to show the difference). Do you notice how the neck holes on the right are higher by a non insignifigant amount?

EDIT: ALSO LET ME CLARIFY, This does not disqualify this from being a legitimate baritone conversion neck, my issue is with that specific situation in that video where he is attempting to put a tele neck into a strat neck pocket, which shown above, will not bolt up correctly nor intonate correctly, so I'm just very confused.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 15, 2022)

It seems to be round at the bottom though, so it seems ok right? I just made a quick mock up on the warmoth site, and it looks like their Baritone conversion necks are round at the bottom


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 15, 2022)

vertibration said:


> It seems to be round at the bottom though, so it seems ok right? I just made a quick mock up on the warmoth site, and it looks like their Baritone conversion necks are round at the bottom


I should be clear, I'm not really talking about your situation anymore haha, you have a tele neck pocket, so get a tele neck on the warmoth site and you'll be golden. 

I'm just really really confused on how the dude in the video got that to bolt up with no issues....


----------



## vertibration (Nov 15, 2022)

I am sending my guitar in this weekend for the following

full pickguard to cover neck pickup, new Kent Armstrong bridge P90 RP/RW Hot pickup, all black hardware, black locking tuners, black hipshot fixed bridge

Will post pics once its done. 

In the future, I will likely get that warmoth neck.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 16, 2022)

Okay so even more confused as I asked that dude who made the above video how he was able to get it to work, I explained the gap at the bottom being the offset from the radiused bottom of the pocket forcing the squared heel from the tele neck up, and he says "There is no gap at the bottom" but in the video he shows a gap?? I'm so confused!


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 16, 2022)

Okay Jeremiah at Fender is awesome, he's got a ticket in with Squier tech guys and he's going to be back to me in a few hours. We will see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2022)

So if you got the tools and knowhow, you can get one of the unrouted MiM Cabronita pickguards from Amazon/eBay/Reverb (mLaval), and cut your own pickup route. May also need to drill a new screwhole or two.

I kinda rushed it and botched the side cuts, because I used a big honkin' pair of snips. They cut pretty rough + flexed/warped the plastic. But if you use a sharp razorblade and keep cutting through by scoring through the pickguard, it'll work fine. Make sure you do it from the backside, obviously.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 18, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So if you got the tools and knowhow, you can get one of the unrouted MiM Cabronita pickguards from Amazon/eBay/Reverb (mLaval), and cut your own pickup route. May also need to drill a new screwhole or two.
> 
> I kinda rushed it and botched the side cuts, because I used a big honkin' pair of snips. They cut pretty rough + flexed/warped the plastic. But if you use a sharp razorblade and keep cutting through by scoring through the pickguard, it'll work fine. Make sure you do it from the backside, obviously.
> View attachment 117203


How do you like the EMG???? Im installing a Kent Armstrong this weekend to see if I like it. I love that EMG's are just so easy to install. Is your pickup active or passive?


----------



## bostjan (Nov 18, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay Jeremiah at Fender is awesome, he's got a ticket in with Squier tech guys and he's going to be back to me in a few hours. We will see.


Has it been a few hours yet?


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 18, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Has it been a few hours yet?


Yeah, Jeremiah never got back to me; I'm blaming it on tech support. I'll give them another ring later, because the curiosity is killing me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2022)

Its a passive p91. It's more medium output and has a pretty growly sound to it. I dig it 


vertibration said:


> How do you like the EMG???? Im installing a Kent Armstrong this weekend to see if I like it. I love that EMG's are just so easy to install. Is your pickup active or passive?


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 18, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Its a passive p91. It's more medium output and has a pretty growly sound to it. I dig it


Noiseless?


----------



## vertibration (Nov 18, 2022)

I think it is noiseless because arent EMG just hums converted to P90 housing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Noiseless?





vertibration said:


> I think it is noiseless because arent EMG just hums converted to P90 housing?


Yep, I think it's basically a mini humbucker voiced like the HZ H4.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 18, 2022)

EMG's are crunchy


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 21, 2022)

Update! Jeremiah from Fender got back to me, told me they did some digging and all the Squier Baritone guitar bodies are indeed standard, and 25.5 inch necks will bolt up and intonate with no issues provided the heel fits in the pocket (ie. Tele Neck into strat pocket being a no go), and confirmed what we thought the entire time that, yes, they are indeed conversion necks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2022)

vertibration said:


> EMG's are crunchy


They are pretty cool. I ordered a Dimebucker so I can shoot them out head to head since they're both the only few high ooutput pickups I can think of that fits the routes besides a real Bill Lawrence or WIlde L500xl or DiMarzio's soapbar offerings. 


CanserDYI said:


> Update! Jeremiah from Fender got back to me, told me they did some digging and all the Squier Baritone guitar bodies are indeed standard, and 25.5 inch necks will bolt up and intonate with no issues provided the heel fits in the pocket (ie. Tele Neck into strat pocket), and confirmed what we thought the entire time that, yes, they are indeed conversion necks.


I wish Fender would sell them separate. Do a whole line a Squier replacement necks that are like $100 cheaper than the Fender offerings.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## vertibration (Nov 22, 2022)

Pretty happy with the results of the mods I had done. Kent Armstrong pickup sounds really good, better than I expected


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 22, 2022)

Homie, that looks fucking KILLER! Fucking ace look, that.



Separate note, is anyone aware of the specs of classic Vibe bodies and if they are "Fender" spec? I always heard they were but now that I'm searching for it I can't find anything confirming and I don't want to bother Jeremiah again haha. I'm looking for a new pickguard for my CV tele and want to make sure an 8 hole Mexican Fender PG will work.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 22, 2022)

Im gunna have my tech repaint the body Daphne Blue, install a new pickguard with a straight line at the bottom because the curve is buggin me out lmao. OCD over here haha

Refill the pot holes and only keep a volume knob, and install a Schaller Hannes bridge.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 22, 2022)

No man that pickguard is the shiiiiiit with the curve! Haha it's your axe, do what you wish but that's objectively cool.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 22, 2022)

Thanks, maybe you right. Still gunna get that Schaller Hannes Bridge, always wanted one.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 22, 2022)

vertibration said:


> View attachment 117372



love it, 10/10

what tuners did you use? I'm looking at black vintage style Gotoh SD91 but I don't have the funds for the next round of upgrades quite yet.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 22, 2022)

I used planet waves, my tech had to widen the holes. No big deal. After futzing around with the pickup using Helix, STL, and Neural, I miss the sound of a humbucker. So I will swap for a Dimarzio Hum in a P90 housing I think, or an EMG


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 26, 2022)

So looks like we're just making this the Squier Baritone tele thread, putting a dual blade humbucker in the bridge and a pearloid pickguard on mine today, got it all ripped apart and thought I'd show the routes for anyone interested in these, my caliper battery just died so can't confirm but this kinda looks like a P90 route for the neck? Kinda stoked if that's true but still cool there's room for a full bucker probably. The bridge is routed for a single, bummer, but I was already pretty sure of that.




I'll update once my package gets here in a little bit and I have everything installed.

EDIT: found a spare caliper, the route is ~89.5mm x ~43mm meaning yes, a P90 will fit! That's super, super, suuuuper cool.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 26, 2022)

Yoooo these "Fleor" brand Hot Rails absolutely SLAY! Reads 13.8k on my multimeter, so their advertised 13-14k is correct, and it turned my Baritele into an absolute firebreather. Highly recommend this pup at least. Freaking like 19 bucks? I got it free through some BS but definitely would have paid like 50-75 bucks for this pickup.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 26, 2022)

does it have a single coil sound? or more beef? maybe thats a silly question? I am not familiar with that pickup


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 26, 2022)

vertibration said:


> does it have a single coil sound? or more beef? maybe thats a silly question? I am not familiar with that pickup


Honestly just sounds like a regular humbucker to my ear, quite JBish, not as hot but getting there.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 27, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> So looks like we're just making this the Squier Baritone tele thread



partially my fault, I thought it was one of the other 5 threads about this same guitar from the last 6 weeks when I started posting pics, didn't mean to hijack @vertibration 's HNGD but here we are  

What are you gonna put in that p90 route? will probably replace the stock ones on mine eventually, but they're good enough for now and I went to all the trouble of wax potting them so I'm gonna play the damn things.

I just ordered a(nother) clear pickguard which is supposed to fit the baritone cabronitas specifically, and decided on a gotoh bridge after much deliberation. I like hipshot but not having to drill new holes is extremely appealing and I've been 100% satisfied with Gotoh TOMs in the past. Plus it will be in keeping with the "vintage" vibe when I order the Gotoh vintage style tuners next payday.

I noticed the black switch I ordered is Epiphone branded, better than stock but feels like a toy when I switch, will probably order a trusty ol' switchcraft eventually and just take the black knob, ring, and washer from this one.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 28, 2022)

I ordered an EMG 81 P90 to replace the Kent Armstrong. I tried, I just cant vibe with P90's. Always loved and trust a good ol 81. Never failed me in the past.


----------



## vertibration (Nov 28, 2022)

I also spoke to my tech, gunna repaint the guitar to 




I dig the darker sort of mix between charcoal, violet, and dark blue.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 28, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> partially my fault, I thought it was one of the other 5 threads about this same guitar from the last 6 weeks when I started posting pics, didn't mean to hijack @vertibration 's HNGD but here we are
> 
> What are you gonna put in that p90 route? will probably replace the stock ones on mine eventually, but they're good enough for now and I went to all the trouble of wax potting them so I'm gonna play the damn things.
> 
> ...


Glad you found one that will fit, still kinda confused on why they even moved the pup in the first place, alas, really stoked to see that fabric/clear idea. If mine wasn't sunburst, I would have tried something similar.

And yeah, probably gonna throw a P90 in the neck now, that is my favorite combination of pickups, Bridge humbucker/neck P90. And now that I know this cheap Amazon humbucker is good, I'll probably just try one of theirs, "Fleor" brand on Amazon.


Side note, anyone have any ideas or ways to transfer the route tracing to the back of my pickguard so I know the area to place the p90?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 28, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> anyone have any ideas or ways to transfer the route tracing to the back of my pickguard so I know the area to place the p90?



You could make a paper cutout of your pick guard, lay it on the body with screw holes lined up, and mark with a pencil or crease with your fingers the edge of the cavity.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 28, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> You could make a paper cutout of your pick guard, lay it on the body with screw holes lined up, and mark with a pencil or crease with your fingers the edge of the cavity.


 great idea, saved me some headache.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 28, 2022)

I've installed at least two Fleor pickups and they both turned out just fine. Honestly way too good to be selling for $20ish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2022)

I debated on getting a Fleor hot rails for my Strat but chickened out and got a Duncan Hot Rails.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 28, 2022)

vertibration said:


> View attachment 117372



Tom Delonge tele ftw!


----------



## vertibration (Dec 6, 2022)

EMG sounds pretty good in this guitar, glad I did the swap.


----------



## MFB (Dec 6, 2022)

That white guard is killing me, it needs a black one to complete the look IMO.


----------



## vertibration (Dec 6, 2022)

thought about that. Still thinking about a new pickguard. I dont like the cut. Too wonky at the bottom. I want a straight line slightly under the top of the pickup, then only a small curve rather than that big wonky curve. I may consider black, but in a pearloid black rather than matte black. Good suggestion


----------



## vertibration (Dec 6, 2022)

I kinda link a black pickguard actually


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 6, 2022)

I vote tortoise...


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 6, 2022)

vertibration said:


> View attachment 117952
> 
> 
> I kinda link a black pickguard actually



Yep I think this is a good look for the direction yours is going. Gonna keep the white pups on mine for now, clear pickguard is in the mail.

Tortoise could be a good look for yours too tho...


----------



## MFB (Dec 6, 2022)

Honestly, I think this might be the first instance where tortoise shell pickguard is applicable vs. trash worthy


----------



## vertibration (Dec 6, 2022)

Im all about the black. I can respect tortoise, but over time, I would get mad that I have a tortoise pickguard, and I would end up going to black lmao


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 6, 2022)

MFB said:


> Honestly, I think this might be the first instance where tortoise shell pickguard is applicable vs. trash worthy


My old RG8 begs to differ.


----------



## MFB (Dec 6, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> My old RG8 begs to differ.





Black plastic or anodized would have been my go to for simplicity, maybe even a mirror pickguard


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 6, 2022)

MFB said:


> Black plastic or anodized would have been my go to for simplicity, maybe even a mirror pickguard


Woo sah, Woo Sah... you call my tortoise trash and talm bout mirror pickguards after?


----------



## MFB (Dec 6, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Woo sah, Woo Sah... you call my tortoise trash and talm bout mirror pickguards after?



On a black or white guitar, those are the only time they're applicable; look at the J5 Tele and tell me it doesn't work there.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 6, 2022)

IDK, the mirrored pickguard on my Epiphone LP when I was a teenager was tacky as hell. But I was a 15 year old with a razorknife and a sheet of mirrored acrylic and zero handy skills.


----------



## vertibration (Dec 6, 2022)

I agree, that white RG8 for instance in the previous post is a white guitar, so a tortoise looks nice on it. I personally dont like tortoise, and prefer black. I am not knocking tortoise though.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 26, 2022)

Xmas gift to myself. Spent about 4 hours on the phone with a friend, while doing a series of upgrades. GraphTec Nut ("permanently lubricated nuts" huhuhuhuh), graphtec string tree, Gotoh bridge, and the much-awaited clear pickguard. I opted for Gotoh over Hipshot for ease of installation and I'm not the tiniest bit disappointed. The guitar sounds much snappier and sustains much better than with the stock bridge and nut which is exactly what I've come to expect from doing this upgrade. Lowest action of any bari I've owned yet, I might just be getting less heavy-handed in my age.

Not impressed with the 3-way I got, it's all black but it's epiphone-branded which wasn't made clear at purchase, and is a POS just like every other epi-branded 3-way. Clicks and pops and all that crap. I'll be ordering a trusty ol switchcraft and just swap the black nut/washer, I'm starting to think now that a little flash of chrome down there will balance out the aesthetics anyway.

I cut a handful of patterns before I found one I thought went nicely with the guitar aesthetically, also fucked a few up along the way. For anyone curious, I laid packing tape on the back of the fabric to hold it together and traced the pickguard with an Xacto, and then cleaned the pattern up with a pair of fabric scissors.

I haven't ordered new tuners, and TBH I might not bother. I have no issues with the current ones, they just aren't black  

Without further ado....


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 26, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Xmas gift to myself. Spent about 4 hours on the phone with a friend, while doing a series of upgrades. GraphTec Nut ("permanently lubricated nuts" huhuhuhuh), graphtec string tree, Gotoh bridge, and the much-awaited clear pickguard. I opted for Gotoh over Hipshot for ease of installation and I'm not the tiniest bit disappointed. The guitar sounds much snappier and sustains much better than with the stock bridge and nut which is exactly what I've come to expect from doing this upgrade. Lowest action of any bari I've owned yet, I might just be getting less heavy-handed in my age.
> 
> Not impressed with the 3-way I got, it's all black but it's epiphone-branded which wasn't made clear at purchase, and is a POS just like every other epi-branded 3-way. Clicks and pops and all that crap. I'll be ordering a trusty ol switchcraft and just swap the black nut/washer, I'm starting to think now that a little flash of chrome down there will balance out the aesthetics anyway.
> 
> ...


Needs black pup covers, but gat damn that there fiddle looks awesome.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 26, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Needs black pup covers, but gat damn that there fiddle looks awesome.



I appreciate the feedback. I went back and forth on that, may yet swap to black, but decided to see how it looked with the white first. It's a tad bit "busy" maybe, thinking the chrome switch may help offset that. I'm afraid it will look too m0dern br00talz if I completely black out the hardware, but maybe the flower print (and my complete lack of metal chops) will be a saving grace there.

I've been having daydreams about pup upgrades anyway, so I'll get a chance to change it sometime soon.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 26, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I appreciate the feedback. I went back and forth on that, may yet swap to black, but decided to see how it looked with the white first. It's a tad bit "busy" maybe, thinking the chrome switch may help offset that. I'm afraid it will look too m0dern br00talz if I completely black out the hardware, but maybe the flower print (and my complete lack of metal chops) will be a saving grace there.
> 
> I've been having daydreams about pup upgrades anyway, so I'll get a chance to change it sometime soon.


Ever think about trying your hand at applying that fabric to some pup covers?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2022)

I managed to stick a Hot Rails in my sunburst one replacing the P91, and uhhhh yeah I prefer the hot rails.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 26, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Ever think about trying your hand at applying that fabric to some pup covers?


 
I have now! I think I'd have to "paint" it on with some adhesive, I'm afraid it wouldn't hold up well to my playing. Clear p90 covers don't seem to be a thing (yet). I have seen some cool embossed/etched covers but I'm wary of making things too busy.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 27, 2022)

well that looks great. I think i would try black and maybe cream pup covers. I actually think cream would look good with that pickguard. 

I have a couple of switchcraft switches i need to get swapped into mine but keep putting it off as I hate soldering shit and am terrible at it.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 27, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Xmas gift to myself. Spent about 4 hours on the phone with a friend, while doing a series of upgrades. GraphTec Nut ("permanently lubricated nuts" huhuhuhuh), graphtec string tree, Gotoh bridge, and the much-awaited clear pickguard. I opted for Gotoh over Hipshot for ease of installation and I'm not the tiniest bit disappointed. The guitar sounds much snappier and sustains much better than with the stock bridge and nut which is exactly what I've come to expect from doing this upgrade. Lowest action of any bari I've owned yet, I might just be getting less heavy-handed in my age.
> 
> Not impressed with the 3-way I got, it's all black but it's epiphone-branded which wasn't made clear at purchase, and is a POS just like every other epi-branded 3-way. Clicks and pops and all that crap. I'll be ordering a trusty ol switchcraft and just swap the black nut/washer, I'm starting to think now that a little flash of chrome down there will balance out the aesthetics anyway.
> 
> ...


That looks groovy. Nicely done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Xmas gift to myself. Spent about 4 hours on the phone with a friend, while doing a series of upgrades. GraphTec Nut ("permanently lubricated nuts" huhuhuhuh), graphtec string tree, Gotoh bridge, and the much-awaited clear pickguard. I opted for Gotoh over Hipshot for ease of installation and I'm not the tiniest bit disappointed. The guitar sounds much snappier and sustains much better than with the stock bridge and nut which is exactly what I've come to expect from doing this upgrade. Lowest action of any bari I've owned yet, I might just be getting less heavy-handed in my age.
> 
> Not impressed with the 3-way I got, it's all black but it's epiphone-branded which wasn't made clear at purchase, and is a POS just like every other epi-branded 3-way. Clicks and pops and all that crap. I'll be ordering a trusty ol switchcraft and just swap the black nut/washer, I'm starting to think now that a little flash of chrome down there will balance out the aesthetics anyway.
> 
> ...



May have to do the Gotoh switch on my Seafoam one. Sounds okay but could use more snappy high end. Got a link to the one you used?
Also what do you plan on doing with the pickups? I unfortunately found out that Fender/Squier uses weird P90s where the covers seem to be epoxied to the actual pickup, so cover replacements are a no-go if you plan on making them black too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2022)

Oh speaking of that, for shits and giggles since I liked the Duncan Hot Rails in my Sunburst one, I ordered an el cheapo Guitar Madness Hot Rails just to try it in the seafoam one.


----------



## CTID (Dec 27, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have now! I think I'd have to "paint" it on with some adhesive, I'm afraid it wouldn't hold up well to my playing. Clear p90 covers don't seem to be a thing (yet). I have seen some cool embossed/etched covers but I'm wary of making things too busy.


maybe someone could hit me with why it would be a bad idea, but you could potentially lightly scuff the plastic of the housing with a scotch brite or something to help paint/adhesive bite onto it better.

either way this thread makes me want a baritele really badly


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 27, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> well that looks great. I think i would try black and maybe cream pup covers. I actually think cream would look good with that pickguard.
> 
> I have a couple of switchcraft switches i need to get swapped into mine but keep putting it off as I hate soldering shit and am terrible at it.



I'm also terrible at soldering (notice I didn't "show off" my cavities after putting it all back together,) but slowly getting less terrible.

Cream is a great suggestion, I'll enter that into my calculations for the future.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> May have to do the Gotoh switch on my Seafoam one. Sounds okay but could use more snappy high end. Got a link to the one you used?
> Also what do you plan on doing with the pickups? I unfortunately found out that Fender/Squier uses weird P90s where the covers seem to be epoxied to the actual pickup, so cover replacements are a no-go if you plan on making them black too.



This one, from this site because they do free shipping on orders over $50 which this _just_ qualifies for. There's another model, the GTC101 I think, that has brass saddles. I opted for steel for that snip-snap.









GOTOH GTC102 String Through Fixed Bridge w/ Steel Saddles


GOTOH GTC-102 hardtail fixed bridge with steel saddles.




www.philadelphialuthiertools.com





I found out when I was potting the stock pups that the covers are epoxied on, I was trying to pop them off and gave up before I broke anything. When I eventually replace them entirely, I'll pick a new color then. Potting the stock pickups was effective and cutting the feedback and a worthwhile learning experience.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This one, from this site because they do free shipping on orders over $50 which this _just_ qualifies for. There's another model, the GTC101 I think, that has brass saddles. I opted for steel for that snip-snap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, will keep an eye on that for later. Maybe even get the 2nd one for my sunburst one, just to add some high end sparkle to counteract the Duncan Hot Rails' rollloff.
And yeah I was disappointed when I found out the covers were stuck, because tbh the stock pickups sounded pretty great. Especially in the neck.


----------



## MFB (Dec 27, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This one, from this site because they do free shipping on orders over $50 which this _just_ qualifies for. There's another model, the GTC101 I think, that has brass saddles. I opted for steel for that snip-snap.





Small world, when I ordered the new nut/graphtech saddles/etc for my white Contemporary Tele (that I've still yet to have installed) I ordered from them thru Reverb as they had everything I was looking for at the time


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 28, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> May have to do the Gotoh switch on my Seafoam one. Sounds okay but could use more snappy high end. Got a link to the one you used?
> Also what do you plan on doing with the pickups? I unfortunately found out that Fender/Squier uses weird P90s where the covers seem to be epoxied to the actual pickup, so cover replacements are a no-go if you plan on making them black too.


Well shit I didn't realize that at all. I was going to order red covers for my black one. I am still looking at replacement pickups. Was thinking about getting a noiseless set but it looks like most of them require routing since the pups are taller.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 28, 2022)

CTID said:


> either way this thread makes me want a baritele really badly


Same tho.
I do love seeing and hearing about everyone's mods.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> Well shit I didn't realize that at all. I was going to order red covers for my black one. I am still looking at replacement pickups. Was thinking about getting a noiseless set but it looks like most of them require routing since the pups are taller.


Yeah you're gonna have to either get aftermarket ones or somehow paint your existing pickups


----------



## MFB (Dec 28, 2022)

vertibration said:


> EMG sounds pretty good in this guitar, glad I did the swap.



One thought that just occurred to me, how much space was there in the cavity for the battery since switching to actives?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2022)

MFB said:


> One thought that just occurred to me, how much space was there in the cavity for the battery since switching to actives?


It'll probably have a little more room than your standard Tele, due to the 3-way vs a wide-ass 5-way, but still probably tight as fuck.

-Someone who's put EMGs in a couple of Teles.


----------



## MFB (Dec 28, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It'll probably have a little more room than your standard Tele, due to the 3-way vs a wide-ass 5-way, but still probably tight as fuck.
> 
> -Someone who's put EMGs in a couple of Teles.



Are you using active ones, I thought the P91 was a passive? But you're right about the 3-way vs. 5-way, I forgot about that as a potential (slight) space saver.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2022)

MFB said:


> Are you using active ones, I thought the P91 was a passive? But you're right about the 3-way vs. 5-way, I forgot about that as a potential (slight) space saver.


Passive in my Baritele, but I've installed them in Teles (and explorers) before and the cavity can be tight. Might not be a problem with soldered connections, but if you use the solderless and/or push-pull pots you're gonna run into some space issues.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 28, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> Well shit I didn't realize that at all. I was going to order red covers for my black one. I am still looking at replacement pickups. Was thinking about getting a noiseless set but it looks like most of them require routing since the pups are taller.



I did not realize that noiseless p90s were taller, glad you caught that as I was likely going to go that route.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I did not realize that noiseless p90s were taller, glad you caught that as I was likely going to go that route.


Noiseless P90s are stacked humbuckers so they have to make them taller to compensate for the extra winding of coil.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2022)

Well 
Change of plans. 

DiMarzio Fast Track 2 just popped up for cheap. Grabbed that, and gonna put it in a Strat that current has a Hot Rails, and that Hot Rails is gonna go into the Seafoam baritele. 
So now idk what to do with the cheapo Hot Rails I got coming in.


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well
> Change of plans.
> 
> DiMarzio Fast Track 2 just popped up for cheap. Grabbed that, and gonna put it in a Strat that current has a Hot Rails, and that Hot Rails is gonna go into the Seafoam baritele.
> So now idk what to do with the cheapo Hot Rails I got coming in.



Do you have some sort of conversion pickup ring or is it just a single coil sitting in a P90 route?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2022)

MFB said:


> Do you have some sort of conversion pickup ring or is it just a single coil sitting in a P90 route?


Mix of both.  In my tobbacoburst one it's direct mounted to the body, but I used double sided tape to install a Wide Range-to-Single Coil conversion ring to hide the hole. Because I don't wanna drill any holes on top of the guitar yet. 



Went with reverse slanted because

1) Keep the bass strings aggressive and tight while treble strings don't get as harsh 
and
2) They didn't sell any wide-range conversion rings that had straight routes.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 30, 2022)

Moving my score over here, picked up this body today for $45 bucks, can't tell what wood it is, seller said swamp ash, I'm thinking walnut, what do you think?

I never was a big fan of the sunburst body and the belly/forearm sharpness always drove me nuts, this body solves both those issues  and it's got a full sized humbucker route, I'm stoked. I just have a pearloid pickguard taped on just for mock up, don't know if it will be staying as I won't be putting a chrome control plate on this thing, and I think the pickguard might look odd without it? Thoughts?




Gonna direct mount a Seymour Duncan pegasus in the bridge and throw a regular old bent metal hardtail on it. I don't mind em.

There is quite a gouge out from underneath the bridge that I'm pretty sure a bridge screw will have to go into. Any thoughts on if I should fill this before mounting new bridge?



Looks like it's had quite a few bridges installed on it


----------



## fabronaut (Thursday at 12:37 PM)

whelp. I bought not just one, but two of the damn things in the span of a week on post Christmas sale.  justified as "I don't have a baritone / anything with longer scale length." my girlfriend ended up buying herself a purple burl top Ibanez Gio with gold hardware. she hasn't played in a long time and never gravitated towards any of the guitars I have hanging in my room.

picked up the P90 cabronita and the Classic Vibe models, both in sunburst. they were both the best sounding and playing out of the three available of each on the rack. I'm not a sunburst / transparent finish nut or anything, that's just how it worked out. pretty nice grain on them too. the P90 model is going to need a switch swap -- it sucks, as you guys have pointed out.

haven't popped the cavity open to check yet, but what output jack style does the P90 cabronita have? I can't remember if Tele (or LP?) side jacks are the longer barrel type, or if it's model / manufacturer specific. can check tonight, but figured I'd ask anyhow.


----------



## MFB (Thursday at 1:46 PM)

fabronaut said:


> whelp. I bought not just one, but two of the damn things in the span of a week on post Christmas sale.  justified as "I don't have a baritone / anything with longer scale length." my girlfriend ended up buying herself a purple burl top Ibanez Gio with gold hardware. she hasn't played in a long time and never gravitated towards any of the guitars I have hanging in my room.
> 
> picked up the P90 cabronita and the Classic Vibe models, both in sunburst. they were both the best sounding and playing out of the three available of each on the rack. I'm not a sunburst / transparent finish nut or anything, that's just how it worked out. pretty nice grain on them too. the P90 model is going to need a switch swap -- it sucks, as you guys have pointed out.
> 
> haven't popped the cavity open to check yet, but what output jack style does the P90 cabronita have? I can't remember if Tele (or LP?) side jacks are the longer barrel type, or if it's model / manufacturer specific. can check tonight, but figured I'd ask anyhow.



We were talking about the jacks in my other NGD thread, they're socket jack, you'll find a link from Canser to a replacement one or as Fbomb shows, you can mount a plate style over the cavity without any issue. 

My Cabronita toggle switch is actually quite solid, not sure if I'm just lucky or what but no issues with it


----------

